# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Trump's remarks on vaccine development this morning

## Suzu

Here's the note I sent to the White House this morning after listening (live) to the president's remarks on vaccine development. 




> Mr. Trump, I listened to your conference this morning on the Manhattan Project equivalent with respect to COVID-19 vaccine and am dismayed, to say the least, by your enthusiasm for such vacuous nonsense. Corona viruses are the same family as other common illnesses for which there is not (and can never be) an effective vaccine. Already by mid-April there were more than 40 different strains of COVID-19 in a small city in Iceland. Surely you saw that info.
> 
> Do you think the American public doesn't realize that even if a vaccine were available it would be of no more use than a flu vaccine -- which causes more illness than it prevents, while adding to the cumulative build-up of aluminum in the brain, from vaccine adjuvants, leading to an acceleration of Alzheimer's disease?
> 
> As a citizen who became gravely ill from a vaccine in 1974, my advice to you would be that if you have any thoughts along the line of mandating any vaccine, you need to re-think it. A big part of why so many patriots voted for you was your questioning of the safety and efficacy of vaccines, and your promise to have Robert F. Kennedy Jr. heading up a special task force on vaccine safety. A promise which you have not only FAILED to uphold but now seem to have turned around 180 degrees on.
> 
> We The People *strongly disapprove* of this apparent change in your thinking. Any attempts to force unwanted medical procedures on me or on virtually everyone I know would be met with appropriate resistance to the attempted assault and battery.
> 
> You would have to admit that the outcome of the original Manhattan Project has led to a completely untenable and unsustainable nuclear Sword of Damocles hanging over us all since 1945. This vaccine endeavor will do no good and will prove disastrous in the end. I imagine you will be hearing similar responses from others and will take them into consideration.
> ...


Sent via https://www.whitehouse.gov/contact/ -- if you care to follow suit, bear in mind there is a character limit on the message text. My original message was going to be longer and I had to shorten it.

Here's a transcript of Trump's remarks:

https://www.whitehouse.gov/briefings...e-development/

----------


## Created4

I just watched this press conference as well.

There is no doubt anymore that Trump is 100% on board with vaccines. He is authorizing HUNDREDS OF BILLIONS of funds to research, manufacture, and distribute a COVID-19 vaccine, and he just appointed another Bill Gates crony to head up Operation Warp Speed.

The Trump-cult believers will no doubt point to one simple statement he made that was something like: "..for those who want it, there will be some who don't."

But make no mistake about this, the federal government does not mandate vaccines anyway, so this is meaningless. He will be at the front of the pack, as he was today, leading the charge to tell everyone to get the vaccine, and the States will use this to justify mandating them.

This is not even in doubt!!!!

They laid the blueprint for this last summer, when NYC mandated the measles vaccine, and banned kids from going to public places if they were not vaccinated.

Trump was asked at that time what he thought about the Jews in NYC who were refusing, and this was his response:




Trump is PRO-VACCINE. Period.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Trump:  No, we’re looking for a full vaccine for everyone that wants to get it.  Not everybody is going to want to get it.
https://www.whitehouse.gov/briefings...e-development/

----------


## Created4

> Trump:  No, we’re looking for a full vaccine for everyone that wants to get it.  Not everybody is going to want to get it.
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/briefings...e-development/


This is the REAL news that was announced today:

*Who is the New Leader of Operation Warp Speed?*



President Trump announced that Moroccan-born Dr. Moncef Slaoui, the former chairman of GlaxoSmithKline’s vaccines division, would serve as Chief Adviser for Operation Warp Speed, the administration’s project to fast-track a COVID-19 vaccine.

Slaoui will work together with General Gustave Perna, who was appointed as the Chief Operation Officer for Operation Warp Speed.

Dr. Slaoui will become yet another member of President Trump’s medical advisors with strong ties to Bill Gates. During his days as chairman of GlaxoSmithKline’s vaccines division, Slaoui was instrumental in developing the vaccine Mosquirix, a malaria vaccine for use in tropical and subtropical areas. (Source.)

The drug was funded through The Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation.

In an article published on the website The Borgen Project, titled Mosquirix: New Malaria Vaccine Approved, author Katie Pickle stated in 2015 that:




> Thanks to the efforts of GlaxoSmithKline and the generous support of The Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, the world’s first malaria vaccine has been approved by regulators at the European Medicine Agency.
> 
>     GSK worked with the PATH Malaria Vaccine Initiative to create the immunization, which is meant for use in tropical and subtropical areas where the illness is prevalent and largely uncontrolled. Called RTS,S in its experimental stages, Mosquirix is designed for children 6-17 months old whose immune systems are still developing.
> 
>     The Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation contributed over $200 million to the drug’s research and development, and GSK is optimistic that it will be effective in reducing incidences of malaria in Sub-Saharan Africa where cases of malaria caused by the parasite are most common.


The vaccine is not without its short-comings, as Pickle reported:




> The main road bump for Mosquirix? Distribution. The vaccine may exist, but to the young children in Africa who need it, it may as well be a fantasy.
> 
> The question is whether the distribution of the vaccination to areas where it is needed is worth the time and the money. The World Health Organization is skeptical of the feasibility of Mosquirix’s implementation and has not yet issued a recommendation for its use.
> 
> There is a reason that most vaccines are not made against parasites – unlike bacteria or a virus, a parasite has a complicated life cycle that transports it around the body. Parasites like those that cause malaria can remain living in the body for years.


Almost 5 years later now, the World Health Organization has approved the use of Mosquirix in African countries, but the problems remain. A report in JSTOR Daily last month (April 2020) states:




> After 30 years of work, the first malaria vaccine was rolled out in Africa in 2019, despite concerns about it efficiency and safety. Named Mosquirix, it works by stimulating an immune response against a protein found on the sporozoites’ surface. Set up by WHO, the pilot effort aimed to vaccinate hundreds of thousands of children in Malawi, Ghana, and Kenya.


Since leaving his position as the chairman of the vaccine division at GSK, Dr. Slaoui has taken on roles at several other biotech medical firms, usually sitting on their board of directors.

Government watchdog groups were quick to point out the obvious conflicts of interest with Dr. Slaoui receiving funds to develop a COVID-19 vaccine, including sitting on the board with the same pharmaceutical company working with Dr. Anthony Fauci that has received hundreds of billions of dollars to develop a COVID-19 vaccine, Moderna, Inc.

Common Dreams Staff Writer Julia Conley writes:




> Government watchdog Public Citizen on Thursday condemned the Trump administration’s reported appointment of a former pharmaceutical executive to the White House’s task force aimed at swiftly developing a Covid-19 vaccine…
> 
> The administration named Moncef Slaoui, former head of GlaxoSmithKline’s vaccine division and a venture capitalist in the pharmaceutical field, to act as chief adviser for the program, called “Operation Warp Speed.”
> 
> Slaoui worked at GlaxoSmithKline for 30 years until 2017, and since then has sat on the boards of a number of pharmaceutical firms which are now researching potential vaccines for the coronavirus—leaving the former executive with what Public Citizen called “blatant financial conflicts of interest.”
> 
> Currently a partner at pharmaceutical investment firm Medicxi, Slaoui has earned $490,000 as a board member at Moderna, Inc. and also sits on the board of Lonza Group AG, a Swiss company which is contracting with Moderna to find a Covid-19 vaccine. His former employer, GlaxoSmithKine, is also working to develop an immunization.


Dr. Slaoui also has ties to Alphabet, the parent company of Google.

As a partner at Medicxi, a venture capital group that invests in pharmaceutical industry companies, he sits on the board of several companies that Medicxi has invested in, including serving as chairman of the board at Galvani Bioelectronics, a company formed in 2016 with funding from GSK and Google. (Source.)

As we have previously reported here at Health Impact News, Google is now a pharmaceutical company, and a major player in the biotech industry, which may explain why they suppress anything negative regarding vaccines in their search results.

Galvani Bioelectronics is dedicated to the development of bioelectronic medicines – a new class of medicines consisting of miniaturised, implantable devices. (Source.)

While serving as chairman of the vaccine division of GSK, Dr. Slaoui helped develop several highly profitable vaccines, including:

• Rotarix®, to prevent infantile rotavirus gastroenteritis
• Synflorix®, to prevent pneumococcal disease
• Mosquirix, to prevent plasmodium malaria disease
• Shingrix, to prevent shingles
• Cervarix®, an HPV vaccine to prevent cervical cancer

Cervarix is GSK’s equivalent to Merck’s Gardasil HPV vaccine, which has been linked to serious injuries to young girls, including infertility.

Dr. Moncef Slaoui also sits on the board of the International AIDS Vaccine Initiative. (Source.)

As we have previously reported, especially through the investigative work of Robert F. Kennedy, Jr., Chairman of the Children’s Health Defense, Bill Gates, Dr. Anthony Fauci, Dr. Deborah Birx, and CDC Director Robert Redfield all have a long history of working together on trying to develop an HIV/AIDS vaccine.

And now we can add Dr. Moncef Slaoui to this team, all being employed by the U.S. Federal Government (except for Bill Gates who does not need to be employed by anyone) to fast-track the COVID-19 vaccine, that President Trump just announced will be deployed by the U.S. military.

Source.

----------


## Anti Globalist

I will not be getting any mandatory vaccination for the coronavirus.

----------


## CCTelander

> Trump:  No, we’re looking for a full vaccine for everyone that wants to get it.  Not everybody is going to want to get it.
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/briefings...e-development/



Regarding the Jews refusing measles vaccinations in NY last summer: "They have to get the shots. The vaccinations are so important. This is going around now. They *have* to get the shot." - Donald Trump (his emphasis)

ETA: The evidence that he would support mandatory vaccination mandated at the state level seems stronger.

----------


## Lurk

How can we be sure that this vaccine won't cause autism?

----------


## Created4

> How can we be sure that this vaccine won't cause autism?


Because the U.S. Government has already made that decision. Vaccines don't cause autism. 

You cannot file a claim in the vaccine court for autism, because when the National Vaccine Compensation program was setup under Reagan, they had so many claims for autism, that they decided to appoint special "Masters" in the Vaccine Court who would try 3 cases that were supposedly representative of all autism claims, and guess what this government-funded vaccine court with their own judges and own attorneys found in these "trials"?

They ruled that vaccines do not cause autism, and that is now the law of the land.

----------


## Suzu

Here's a transcript of Trump's remarks yesterday on vaccine development:

https://www.whitehouse.gov/briefings...e-development/

----------


## dannno

> Here's a transcript of Trump's remarks yesterday on vaccine development:
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/briefings...e-development/


Are you referring to this part?




> Q    Let me go to the mic.  Sorry.  Let me repeat that now I’m closer to the mic.  Do you mean a fully approved vaccine for everyone?  The full public?  Or a partially approved vaccine with emergency use?
> 
> THE PRESIDENT:  *No, we’re looking for a full vaccine for everyone that wants to get it.  Not everybody is going to want to get it.*

----------


## pcosmar

> Are you referring to this part?


Voluntary until it is Not Voluntary.

Like this,,

----------


## CCTelander

> Regarding the Jews refusing measles vaccinations in NY last summer: "They have to get the shots. The vaccinations are so important. This is going around now. They *have* to get the shot." - Donald Trump (his emphasis)
> 
> ETA: The evidence that he would support mandatory vaccination mandated at the state level seems stronger.



///

----------


## dannno

> Voluntary until it is Not Voluntary.
> 
> Like this,,


Ya just make sure and vote for Trump, if he wins it won't be mandatory.

----------


## dannno

> Regarding the Jews refusing measles vaccinations in NY last summer: "They have to get the shots. The vaccinations are so important. This is going around now. They *have* to get the shot." - Donald Trump (his emphasis)
> 
> ETA: The evidence that he would support mandatory vaccination mandated at the state level seems stronger.


I don't see anywhere that Trump said it should be mandatory. Just that they have to get it if they want the measles outbreak to be contained.

It is amazing what people are able to hallucinate about others' thinking. People accuse me of that, but then I can at that point, or eventually, point them to statements that prove that is what they were thinking, because they say it more directly.

----------


## CCTelander

> I don't see anywhere that Trump said it should be mandatory. Just that they have to get it if they want the measles outbreak to be contained.
> 
> It is amazing what people are able to hallucinate about others' thinking. People accuse me of that, but then I can at that point, or eventually, point them to statements that prove that is what they were thinking, because they say it more directly.



Wow.

And that little old lady really WAS a deep state operative? Sure. Right.

$#@!ing delusional. SMGDH

----------


## dannno

> Wow.
> 
> And that little old lady really WAS a deep state operative? Sure. Right.
> 
> $#@!ing delusional. SMGDH


What are you talking about? You are obviously the delusional one. 

Trump:

"Labron James has to make this shot if he wants to get his team to the playoffs!"


CCTelander:

"OMG!! Trump is going to start executing athletes if they don't perform well!!!"



That is literally how insane you sound to me right now.

----------


## Cap

> Wow.
> 
> And that little old lady really WAS a deep state operative? Sure. Right.
> 
> $#@!ing delusional. SMGDH


Wanna borrow my wall?

----------


## dannno

> Wanna borrow my wall?


Do you really not understanding $#@!ing english?





> THE PRESIDENT: *No, we’re looking for a full vaccine for everyone that wants to get it. Not everybody is going to want to get it.*


*


*Do you want to know who the pro-mandatory vaccine people are in this thread? 

They are the people who are $#@!ING IGNORING THE FACT THAT ONE CANDIDATE RUNNING IS AGAINST MANDATORY VACCINES!!

Let me put it to you this way. 

Let's say I was Bill Gates and I was trolling the internet trying to push foward my agenda. 

Let's say I was on a forum full of people who are against mandatory vaccines.

Would my best strategy be to try and convince them that vaccines should be mandatory? No, that would be foolish, and it would never work.

The best strategy would be to go in and pretend that the candidate who is against mandatory vaccines is actually FOR them, so that nobody supports that candidate.

So you are actually coming here and doing THE ONE THING that someone who is pro-mandatory vaccine like Bill Gates would do in order push forward his agenda. 

Stop pretending that you are more pure, stop pretending you are better than us because you $#@!ing aren't. You are pushing the same bull$#@! agenda Bill Gates would be pushing if he was an anonymous member of this forum.

----------


## CCTelander

> What are you talking about? You are obviously the delusional one. 
> 
> Trump:
> 
> "Labron James has to make this shot if he wants to get his team to the playoffs!"
> 
> 
> CCTelander:
> 
> ...



The little old lady line was referrencing another post I made earlier. Either you didn't read it or didn't get the reference. Either way no biggie. They can't all be winners.

As far as appearing insane to you goes, since you consider basically anyone who doesn't slurp up every drop of the pro-Trump pablum you and one or two others ladel up daily and then beg for more insane, I guess I'll consider that a badge of honor and consider it an indication that I'm doing something right.

----------


## dannno

> The little old lady line was referrencing another post I made earlier. Either you didn't read it or didn't get the reference. Either way no biggie. They can't all be winners.
> 
> As far as appearing insane to you goes, since you consider basically anyone who doesn't slurp up every drop of the pro-Trump pablum you and one or two others ladel up daily and then beg for more insane, I guess I'll consider that a badge of honor and consider it an indication that I'm doing something right.


No, you are doing everything wrong. See my above post to Cap. You are being destructive toward the ends of liberty by being dishonest and making $#@! up.

----------


## dannno

As far as the letter in the OP, Trump already knows everything in there, he's already said it himself, and he has made it clear many times he is against mandatory vaccines. 

You may as well email an angry letter to Ron Paul and tell him he needs to think about supporting the Constitution or something..

----------


## CCTelander

"They *have* to get the shot." - Donald Trump (his emphasis)

"They *have* to get the shot." - Donald Trump (his emphasis)

"They *have* to get the shot." - Donald Trump (his emphasis)

----------


## dannno

> "They *have* to get the shot." - Donald Trump (his emphasis)
> 
> "They *have* to get the shot." - Donald Trump (his emphasis)
> 
> "They *have* to get the shot." - Donald Trump (his emphasis)


Yes, and Denver has to make the playoffs..

I know $#@!ing english, stop pretending you don't.


THE PRESIDENT: *No, we’re looking for a full vaccine for everyone that wants to get it. Not everybody is going to want to get it.

*
^That statement is clear. Your statement is vague. You interpreted wrong, issue over.

----------


## CCTelander

> Yes, and Denver has to make the playoffs..
> 
> I know $#@!ing english, stop pretending you don't.
> 
> 
> THE PRESIDENT: *No, we’re looking for a full vaccine for everyone that wants to get it. Not everybody is going to want to get it.
> 
> *
> ^That statement is clear. Your statement is vague. You interpreted wrong, issue over.



Bull$#@!. The context of the situation, the context of the statement, his body language and the emphasis placed on certain words all render your interpretation of Trump's statement regarding the Jews refusing the measles vaccination impossible. He was unequivocally supporting the NY mandate. All the rhetorical gymnastics in the world will not change that fact.

----------


## John-G

> Wanna borrow my wall?


You only say that because you don't understand the 5d chess Trump is playing. He is trying to protect us from our stupid selves whilst beating the deep state. Now roll up your selves, shut up and take your damn vaccines.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Regarding the Jews refusing measles vaccinations in NY last summer: "They have to get the shots. The vaccinations are so important. This is going around now. They *have* to get the shot." - Donald Trump (his emphasis)
> 
> ETA: The evidence that he would support mandatory vaccination mandated at the state level seems stronger.


His medical opinion is not the same as what he would have the government force.

----------


## PAF

> Yes, and Denver has to make the playoffs..
> 
> I know $#@!ing english, stop pretending you don't.
> 
> 
> THE PRESIDENT: *No, were looking for a full vaccine for everyone that wants to get it. Not everybody is going to want to get it.
> 
> *
> ^That statement is clear. Your statement is vague. You interpreted wrong, issue over.


Look. We know how much you admire your king.

Not everybody is going to want to get it.

Key words, not everybody is going to _want_ to get it.

The part you fail to understand, or willingly ignore, is that unless you *get* the shot, you will not be permitted to re-integrate back into society. States, government buildings, companies, schools, planes, trains, busses, cruise ships, etc etc etc will NOT permit you to pass go without one.

What part of, the Fed is funding biometric/pharmaceutical companies, do you NOT comprehend? Do you believe said companies will just vanish whether trump gets re-elected or not? And that on some particular day, all of the states and businesses are just going to magically open up without restriction?

----------


## CCTelander

> His medical opinion is not the same as what he would have the government force.



There is no "medical opinion" offered in that comment. Merely a bland statement supporting the fact that the Jews who were resisting the vaccination had no choice in the matter. "They *have* to get the shot." (Trump's emphasis) No election. Mandatory. Period. And Trump offered no objection of any kind to that reality.

Your spin is exceedingly weak.

----------


## PAF

> The little old lady line was referrencing another post I made earlier. Either you didn't read it or didn't get the reference. Either way no biggie. They can't all be winners.
> 
> As far as appearing insane to you goes, since you consider basically anyone who doesn't slurp up every drop of the pro-Trump pablum you and one or two others ladel up daily and then beg for more insane, I guess I'll consider that a badge of honor and consider it an indication that I'm doing something right.


Cap has the right idea dealing with these blockheads.

----------


## PAF

> There is no "medical opinion" offered in that comment. Merely a bland statement supporting the fact that the Jews who were resisting the vaccination had no choice in the matter. "They *have* to get the shot." (Trump's emphasis) No election. Mandatory. Period. And Trump offered no objection of any kind to that reality.
> 
> Your spin is exceedingly weak.


And what they fail to get is: Government has NO GD business in healthcare!

It’s like they’re waiting for some magical solution to come down from the king-all-mighty, and ignore the real players that are rolling this out!

----------


## susano

> Trump:  No, were looking for a full vaccine for everyone that wants to get it.  Not everybody is going to want to get it.
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/briefings...e-development/


Here's the problem:

He is now championing something  he knows nothing about.

He has bought the public "health" (vaccine and big pharma pimps) bull$#@! hook, line and sinker.

He doesn't possess the intellectual curiosity to find out the truth.

He chose not to listen to RFK Jr.

He has NEVER stood up for the Bill of Rights or against the governors and mayors waging war on us.

He's signed on to hundreds of billions of dollars being funneled to tyrants and fraudsters under the guise of fighting something that doesn't exist (aka, "the invisible enemy").

Tyrants around the country have already mandated vaccines and not a peep from him about it.

It is his job to protect and defend the constitution, not push vaccines, and he isn't doing it.

I could go on but will just say here's the other problem: A lot of people were snowed by things Trump promised. A lot of other people were just hopeful and a lot of other people simply voted for him because if he wasn't elected then Hillary Clinton would have been. Wishes and third parties aside, in the fall of 2020, it will be Trump, who is a weak and unprincipled clown who is fairly pro USA or it's going to be full blown globalists Marxists (those handling Biden). Currently, simply out of stupidity, Trump is implementing the Marxist's agenda without even understanding that. I'd say he's doing about 80-85% of it. With Biden we'll get 100%. It is a terrible predicament. I understand anyone who can't vote for Trump and I also understand those who will to stave off that other 15-20% of the Satanists' agenda. 

What matters here is freedom and the only use Trump provides is that he's very unlikely to sign any legislation for federally mandated vaccines and Biden would. It doesn't protect anyone from the abuses going on at the state and local level because Trump will not stand up for the Bill of Rights, which he easily could but is too stupid to even be aware of it. 

Where does this leave us? I don't know. I just hope some brave or crazy soul takes an action that kicks off a war because that's what it's going to take to stop the Satanists. Trump won't do it and everyone supporting him, whatever their motivation, needs to understand that.

----------


## dannno

> Look. We know how much you admire your king.
> 
> “Not everybody is going to want to get it.”
> 
> Key words, “not everybody is going to _want_ to get it”.
> 
> The part you fail to understand, or willingly ignore, is that unless you *get* the shot, you will not be permitted to re-integrate back into society. States, government buildings, companies, schools, planes, trains, busses, cruise ships, etc etc etc will NOT permit you to pass go without one.
> 
> What part of, the Fed is funding biometric/pharmaceutical companies, do you NOT comprehend? Do you believe said companies will just vanish whether trump gets re-elected or not? And that on some particular day, all of the states and businesses are just going to magically open up without restriction?


That's what I am so excited about having a President who opposes mandatory vaccines and a justice department that is willing to fight for our Constitutional rights. 

Why are you opposed to that?

Remember, according to the OP it is very unlikely, if not impossible, that we will ever get a vaccine to begin with.

But if they *aren't* working on one, the blue states are not going to open their economy as fast, get their schools going, etc, etc. 

So Trump is clearly making the smart play here to get things rolling.

----------


## dannno

> And what they fail to get is: Government has NO GD business in healthcare!
> 
> It’s like they’re waiting for some magical solution to come down from the king-all-mighty, and ignore the real players that are rolling this out!


Uh, no we want the Governors to open the economy.

And we are grateful that the federal govt. has made no mandates, and only rolled out guidelines. And that they are opposed to mandatory vaccines.

Why are you opposed to that?

----------


## dannno

> Here's the problem:
> 
> He is now championing something  he knows nothing about.
> 
> He has bought the public "health" (vaccine and big pharma pimps) bull$#@! hook, line and sinker.
> 
> He doesn't possess the intellectual curiosity to find out the truth.
> 
> He chose not to listen to RFK Jr.
> ...


Trump is not "championing" a vaccine, that is so far from the truth it is ridiculous. 

He has spoken enough that we know, that he knows, that this vaccine probably will never come to fruition. He has said enough times that he doesn't even think the vaccine will ever be used because by the time they do make one, if they can, this will probably be gone. But he also knows that a lot of people don't want to open the economy until we have one, or until there is at least some work being done to get one done.

It gives them less excuses to keep their economy closed. 

It amazes me that after 3 years of Trump making these strategic plays, turning Russiagate and the Impeachment and COVID-19, then turning it on their heads with Obamagate - and you still don't think he is operating on some type of deeper strategy. What else do you need to see?

----------


## Created4

> Uh, no we want the Governors to open the economy.


Who is "we"? And why should we care what "we" "want"?




> And we are grateful that the federal govt. has made no mandates, and only rolled out guidelines.


What??!! Who mandated that GM and 3M stop making the products they were selling in a free market society and instead make products for the pharmaceutical industry, such as ventilators and masks?




> And that they are opposed to mandatory vaccines.


Who is "they"? Can you show me one quote from President Trump where he actually says "I am opposed to mandatory vaccines"?

And don't keep showing that lame quote he said yesterday, because he did NOT say he was "opposed to mandatory vaccines."

When mandatory vaccines were rolled in New York city this past summer due to the measles "epidemic," where children who were not vaccinated with the MMR vaccine were banned from school and public places, this was Trump's response:




Why would we expect a different response this time? Here is not a legislator, so he cannot mandate vaccines anyway. And the absence of an executive order to mandate them is not proof that he is against them.

He is pro-vaccine. Do you believe Trump is an anti vaxxer?

----------


## dannno

> Who is "we"? And why should we care what "we" "want"?


If you don't think the governors should open the economy, you really don't belong here.




> Who is "they"? Can you show me one quote from President Trump where he actually says "I am opposed to mandatory vaccines"?


He has said it plenty of times, one of the quotes has been posted several times in this thread. He clearly was asked if the vaccine was for everybody, and he said it was for everybody who wants to get it, not everybody is going to want to get it. That is crystal $#@!ing clear.

He also talked about it before he was elected. Trump has strong concerns against vaccine safety, he has made that abundantly clear.

If somebody had told me 5 years ago we would have a President who was clearly against mandatory vaccines, and there were a bunch of RPF posters here who were anti-vaccine and were opposing him, I would say wow, I had no idea we had paid posters here who pretended to be anti-vaccine. 




> And don't keep showing that lame quote he said yesterday, because he did NOT say he was "opposed to mandatory vaccines."


Uh, ya, that's exactly what it $#@!ing says. It says the vaccine is going to be for people that want it. That means it's not mandatory. Do you need a $#@!ing english class?

----------


## dannno

> He is pro-vaccine. Do you believe Trump is an anti vaxxer?


There is a middle ground, which is exactly where I am. I am not "anti-vaccine", but I have a lot of very strong concerns with the safety and efficacy of vaccines and how the federal government approves them and the shear quantity of vaccines they recommend/require. 

That is exactly where Trump is.

That is also where Dr. Shiva is, and he is probably the most qualified person to talk about this topic imo.

----------


## Created4

> If you don't think the governors should open the economy, you really don't belong here.


And where exactly do you see me saying that? Straw man arguments are lame, and I am not sure you have any authority here to determine who "belongs" and who does not.

Take a look at my join date brother. We have both fought many battles together, and I have no bad feelings or bad intentions against you personally, it is just we don't agree on this issue.




> He has said it plenty of times, one of the quotes has been posted several times in this thread. He clearly was asked if the vaccine was for everybody, and he said it was for everybody who wants to get it, not everybody is going to want to get it. That is crystal $#@!ing clear.


Then show me the quote, because I don't remember him ever saying exactly that he is "opposed to mandatory vaccines."




> He also talked about it before he was elected.


Who cares? He also met with Bobby Kennedy and promised him to setup a vaccine safety commission, and he never did it.




> Do you need a $#@!ing english class?


Do you need to personally attack people when they don't agree with you? Is your argument so weak you have to resort to personal attacks?

----------


## dannno

> And where exactly do you see me saying that? Straw man arguments are lame, and I am not sure you have any authority here to determine who "belongs" and who does not.


That's not a "strawman", I said "Uh, no we want the Governors to open the economy."

Then you said:
Who is "we"? And why should we care what "we" "want"?

What you should have said was, "Yes, I agree, we need the states to open their economies. I'm so glad we have a President who is doing what it takes to make sure that happens, even if it looks a little confusing to me. I'm also glad we have a President who has made it crystal clear that the vaccine will not be mandatory. We could be sooo much worse off right now, can you imagine?"

----------


## Created4

> There is a middle ground, which is exactly where I am. I am not "anti-vaccine", but I have a lot of very strong concerns with the safety and efficacy of vaccines and how the federal government approves them and the shear quantity of vaccines they recommend/require. 
> 
> That is exactly where Trump is.
> 
> That is also where Dr. Shiva is, and he is probably the most qualified person to talk about this topic imo.


Dr. Shiva is a fraud who has just recently jumped on the vaccine bandwagon and attacked everyone else in the movement who has been fighting for health freedom for more than a decade.

He is intelligent, I will give him that.

*Critical Questions for Dr. Shiva About His Attempts to Splinter the Health Freedom Movement - by Robert F. Kennedy Jr.*

----------


## Created4

> That's not a "strawman", I said "Uh, no we want the Governors to open the economy."
> 
> Then you said:
> Who is "we"? And why should we care what "we" "want"?
> 
> What you should have said was, "Yes, I agree, we need the states to open the economy. I'm so glad we have a President who is doing what it takes to make sure that happens, even if it looks a little confusing to me. I'm also glad we have a President who has made it crystal clear that the vaccine will not be mandatory. We could be sooo much worse off right now, can you imagine?"


So you took my questions (not statements) and projected your own version of the truth into them.

Wake up Dannno. Try to find an addiction program to free you from this Trump cult. There must be a 5-step program somewhere....

----------


## PAF

RonPaulForums

Must it be repeated: Government has NO business in healthcare, not matter what opinion a president or a governor might have on the topic.

The concern and the hard reality is, Fed.gov is giving _plenty_ of tax payer funding to private and startup biotech/pharmaceutical companies, to develop vaccines, biometrics and tracking apparatus. The lobbyists have been and will work with whatever government entities to roll this out, on OUR tax dime.

What part of this do people _not_ understand?
  @Cap, I need that head banging against that brick wall again!

----------


## susano

> Trump is not "championing" a vaccine, that is so far from the truth it is ridiculous. 
> 
> He has spoken enough that we know, that he knows, that this vaccine probably will never come to fruition. He has said enough times that he doesn't even think the vaccine will ever be used because by the time they do make one, if they can, this will probably be gone. But he also knows that a lot of people don't want to open the economy until we have one, or until there is at least some work being done to get one done.
> 
> It gives them less excuses to keep their economy closed. 
> 
> It amazes me that after 3 years of Trump making these strategic plays, turning Russiagate and the Impeachment and COVID-19, then turning it on their heads with Obamagate - and you still don't think he is operating on some type of deeper strategy. What else do you need to see?


What do you call that video where said the Hasidic Jews needed to get the measles vaccine? 

Look, I'm not saying not to vote for him to keep away the remaining 15-20% of the Satanic agenda. I'm just sayin' that's there's a lot of magical thinking going on, attributing some deep strategy to Trump's errors. Please show me where he has defended the Bill of Rights and gone after the tyrants.

----------


## susano

> RonPaulForums
> 
> Must it be repeated: Government has NO business in healthcare, not matter what opinion a president or a governor might have on the topic.
> 
> The concern and the hard reality is, Fed.gov is giving _plenty_ of tax payer funding to private and startup biotech/pharmaceutical companies, to develop “vaccines”, biometrics and tracking apparatus. The lobbyists have been and will work with whatever government entities to roll this out, on OUR tax dime.
> 
> What part of this do people _not_ understand?
>   @Cap, I need that head banging against that brick wall again!


The entire "global public health" needs to attacked, attacked, attacked and dismantled. At the very least, here in the US.

----------


## Created4

> Look, I'm not saying not to vote for him to keep away the remaining 15-20% of the Satanic agenda.


I'm not saying not to vote for him either. I am on record as complimenting Trump when he does good things, like early on in this "pandemic" when he promoted safe drugs that were already in the market, and when he brought out that guy who promoted sunshine, etc.

But we have to judge him by what he DOES, not what he has said in the past he is going to do, or what people want to believe he is going to do.

There can be no denying that he knows exactly who these people are that he is authorizing HUNDREDS OF BILLIONS of dollars to be given to, and that they are part of Bill Gates' empire and goal to vaccinate every person on the planet.

He also just announced we are going to re-join the terrorist-led WHO, with their global agenda to vaccinate every single person on the planet.

He has already done it. Past tense. 

To continue denying this, like it is some kind of chess game or over all plan for a greater good, is delusional and NOT based on any facts - only BELIEF, which belongs in the Religion forum in my opinion.

And I will do my job as a journalist, using my First Amendment rights, to call him out on it. Because honest, truth-seeking journalism, should be about preserving the truth and following it wherever it leads, and NOT having political party loyalties, or loyalties to political figures.

THAT, in my opinion, is what the intent was with the First Amendment when it was penned by our forefathers. The intent was to hold the government responsible to the people.

We have not seen that much in recent years, with the corporate media pretty much bought off by Big Pharma, which is also now in bed with Big Tech.

How sad that some people on this forum would suggest that I "don't belong here."

If that's the case, then I don't know what the purpose of these forums are anymore. As I have said previously, everything I am exposing here is also being exposed by the person these forums were named after, Ron Paul.

Ron Paul is most certainly not part of the Trump cult.

----------


## susano

> I'm not saying not to vote for him either. I am on record as complimenting Trump when he does good things, like early on in this "pandemic" when he promoted safe drugs that were already in the market, and when he brought out that guy who promoted sunshine, etc.
> 
> But we have to judge him by what he DOES, not what he has said in the past he is going to do, or what people want to believe he is going to do.
> 
> There can be no denying that he knows exactly who these people are that he is authorizing HUNDREDS OF BILLIONS of dollars to be given to, and that they are part of Bill Gates' empire and goal to vaccinate every person on the planet.
> 
> He also just announced we are going to re-join the terrorist-led WHO, with their global agenda to vaccinate every single person on the planet.
> 
> He has already done it. Past tense. 
> ...


I wholeheartedly agree and you DO belong here - especially because of your insistence on sticking with the truth. 

I don't know why defending Trump and putting words in his mouth or thoughts in head are so important. I'm willing to say I may still for vote for him, knowing he's a moron, but isn't as bad as whatever else we'll get. I was never a lesser evil kind of voter until 2016 and things are so bad now that I can only view voting from that perspective, now. I'm sure as hell not going to defend idiocy, even if I feel forced to choose it over Beelzebub.

----------


## Created4

> He has said it plenty of times, one of the quotes has been posted several times in this thread. He clearly was asked if the vaccine was for everybody, and he said it was for everybody who wants to get it, not everybody is going to want to get it. That is crystal $#@!ing clear.


Then show me the quote, because I don't remember him ever saying exactly that he is "opposed to mandatory vaccines."

Still waiting for this ^^^^

I just did an Internet search for "Trump is opposed to mandatory vaccines" and did not find anything....

----------


## pcosmar

> That is literally how insane you sound to me right now.


That is just what I was thinking.

----------


## pcosmar

> That is exactly where Trump is.


Where??
He is all over the board..

He talks out of Both sides of his Face..

He is against it but he Funds it with Billion$.

give me a freakin' break.

----------


## CCTelander

> "They *have* to get the shot." - Donald Trump (his emphasis)
> 
> "They *have* to get the shot." - Donald Trump (his emphasis)
> 
> "They *have* to get the shot." - Donald Trump (his emphasis)



This needs repeating for those having difficulty with it.

----------


## CCTelander

> There is no "medical opinion" offered in that comment. Merely a bland statement supporting the fact that the Jews who were resisting the vaccination had no choice in the matter. "They *have* to get the shot." (Trump's emphasis) No election. Mandatory. Period. And Trump offered no objection of any kind to that reality.
> 
> Your spin is exceedingly weak.



This too.

----------


## Ender

> I'm not saying not to vote for him either. I am on record as complimenting Trump when he does good things, like early on in this "pandemic" when he promoted safe drugs that were already in the market, and when he brought out that guy who promoted sunshine, etc.
> 
> But we have to judge him by what he DOES, not what he has said in the past he is going to do, or what people want to believe he is going to do.
> 
> There can be no denying that he knows exactly who these people are that he is authorizing HUNDREDS OF BILLIONS of dollars to be given to, and that they are part of Bill Gates' empire and goal to vaccinate every person on the planet.
> 
> He also just announced we are going to re-join the terrorist-led WHO, with their global agenda to vaccinate every single person on the planet.
> 
> He has already done it. Past tense. 
> ...


Dude- you definitely belong here! You've been one of the best posters through this whole virus insanity- don't let anyone tell you otherwise!

----------


## PAF

> Dude- you definitely belong here! You've been one of the best posters through this whole virus insanity- don't let anyone tell you otherwise!


I second that

----------


## PAF

> Originally Posted by CCTelander  
> "They have to get the shot." - Donald Trump (his emphasis)
> 
> "They have to get the shot." - Donald Trump (his emphasis)
> 
> "They have to get the shot." - Donald Trump (his emphasis)





> This needs repeating for those having difficulty with it.


Along with: Government has NO business in healthcare.

----------


## CCTelander

> Along with: Government has NO business in healthcare.



Absolutely.

----------


## Cap

> Do you really not understanding $#@!ing english?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]Do you want to know who the pro-mandatory vaccine people are in this thread? 
> 
> They are the people who are $#@!ING IGNORING THE FACT THAT ONE CANDIDATE RUNNING IS AGAINST MANDATORY VACCINES!!
> ...


Oh look...a triggered Trumpkin.

----------


## dannno

> How sad that some people on this forum would suggest that I "don't belong here."


Dishonest posters really don't belong here, imo. People who manipulate other people's statements, etc. I think we can all agree on that, right?

I'm not saying you are a dishonest poster, but I will give you a chance to redeem yourself. 

Nobody said you don't belong here, nobody, ever. So what you are doing is making the forum look bad by being dishonest about what other people here have said. That is called defamation. People who defame the forum don't belong here, imo.

Earlier I made a comment that we all want the states to re-open the economy. 

You said, "who's we?"

That statement insinuates that you don't want the states to re-open the economy.

I said anybody who doesn't want the states to re-open the economy probably doesn't belong here. 

So, I guess the question is, do you want the states to re-open the economy? If you do, then you belong here.

If you want to apologize for defaming the forum with a dishonest statement that somebody said YOU don't belong here, when the statement was specifically that people who don't want the states to re-open don't belong here, well then maybe you just made a mistake. That can certainly be forgiven.

If you want to twist this post into something it isn't on purpose, then I would say you don't belong here. Dishonesty has no place in these types of discussions.

----------


## dannno

> Oh look...a triggered Trumpkin.


This post has a lot of redeeming qualities and is very persuasive, thank you for adding so much value to the discussion.

----------


## Suzu

After backlash from vaccine skeptics, Trump appears to be distancing himself from vaccines as the “cure-all” for dealing with the coronavirus pandemic

----------


## PAF

> After backlash from vaccine skeptics, Trump appears to be distancing himself from vaccines as the “cure-all” for dealing with the coronavirus pandemic


Now that *Trump/Fauci got the ball rolling* early on as the Fed is funding many of the biotech/pharmaceutical companies, and will now be left to the states, schools, businesses, government buildings to redress grievances, airports, cruise ships, recreational parks, etc....

that is a good move by Trump, because elections are coming up.

Remember, we must “win”.

----------


## Created4

> I will give you a chance to redeem yourself.


Thanks, but I'll pass. I am not here to please you.

----------


## dannno

> After backlash from vaccine skeptics, Trump appears to be distancing himself from vaccines as the cure-all for dealing with the coronavirus pandemic


That was not a change, that is how it has been since the very first time he was asked about a corona virus vaccine.

----------


## dannno

> Thanks, but I'll pass. I am not here to please you.


This isn't about me, it is about you.

That said, you do you.

Just know that when you defame the forum, and I see it, I am going to call you out.

----------


## Created4

> This isn't about me, it is about you.
> 
> That said, you do you.
> 
> Just know that when you defame the forum, and I see it, I am going to call you out.


I think you should work on your addiction to the Trump cult and stop criticizing others. 

If anyone defames the forums and the name of Ron Paul who these forums were named after, it is you!!! 

Ron Paul agrees with everything I have exposed with Trump on these forums, not with your religious belief in him as the savior.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Posted by another esteemed forum guest:

*Unsafe and Ineffective*
July 20, 2021



Related

*                       					                                           					 						 							 							Poll:  							 							 						 					                 	Trump supporters, will you be taking 'Trump Vaccine'?*

----------

